# no plants but mites are there



## hippy59 (Aug 13, 2016)

its about time to start up growing again so I have been setting things up in my grow area to get started. had a hemie issue last season so spraied everything down with water to get rid of any pollen. I have ( had ) a few house plants in there and when I went to move them I saw webbing. those house plants are going on the fire tonight, so now with no plants, dead matter or growing mediun what would be the best way to kill what fell off the plants? 

  I'm thinking at this point it would be fine to just toss a few bombs in there as well as the rest of the house and re clean the room after that but I am not sure the bombs would kill them and I cant find any info on how long they can live without food. I do have stuff that kills them when they are on my grow but don't feel the need for that and it would be costly, tho worth it, to use it.

  any suggestions welcome so long as it don't involve fire. lol.

  it will be about a month before I start growing.




  I put this in the wrong place I believe. was ment for sick plants area.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 21, 2016)

Sorry no one has commented on this. These get missed sometimes during the slower grow times. I would suspect that if there is nothing in the grow space for the mites to eat, then they have either left or died. I would wipe everything down with Chlorox and water solution and then give it a week to air out before putting any plants in it.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2016)

what Hushpuppy said and vacuum well the walls floors and ceilings.. and light fixtures, you get it, the whole darn room.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2016)

I do think that I would consider bug bombing the space with something like Dr. Doom and then cleaning.


----------



## hippy59 (Aug 22, 2016)

I bombed over the weekend and I like the water/bleach idea as well so next weekend Ill spray the whole room down and since its already clean just run the shopvac again over everything. maybe I missed some pollen! thanks.

with these coolers temps I will likely start up at the end of this month.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 24, 2016)

Man I love the fall weather when it cools off and the humidity drops. Some of our Midwest and farther west friends here don't always get to appreciate that since they get a lot of "dry air" throughout the year. My fall grows are usually my best grows.


----------

